# Ellendale area



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I was just wondering if any of you hunt around Ellendale?

I went to the Ellendale area and hunted with my dad/brother and sister in laws dad/uncle/gramps and we only had our Springer since the lab is a little bit too young to make it out at 10 weeks old. We were hunting alot small areas between corn or wheat and treelines with grass and found plenty of birds and was hard to hunt with only 1 dog but overall I think we did good for 1 dog shooting down almost 30 birds and probably didnt kick any up that we walked past but I had a great time to see my dog back in the field and she was darn good and worn out and being out in Nodak since a 3 year trip [1998-2000] to Regent but there were less birds around the Ellendale area but we did pretty well though. Hope all of you guys are having good hunts and finding plenty of birds. Have a great week.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Much better by Pembina/Neche!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> We were hunting alot small areas between corn or wheat and treelines with grass and found plenty of birds and was hard to hunt with only 1 dog but overall I think we did good for 1 dog shooting down almost 30 birds and probably didnt kick any up that we walked past but I had a great time to see my dog back in the field and she was darn good and worn out and being out in Nodak since a 3 year trip [1998-2000] to Regent but there were less birds around the Ellendale area but we did pretty well though.


That is one long sentence!

Glad that you enjoyed your time in ND.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> We were hunting alot small areas between corn or wheat and treelines with grass and found plenty of birds and was hard to hunt with only 1 dog but overall I think we did good for 1 dog shooting down almost 30 birds and probably didnt kick any up that we walked past but I had a great time to see my dog back in the field and she was darn good and worn out and being out in Nodak since a 3 year trip [1998-2000] to Regent but there were less birds around the Ellendale area but we did pretty well though.





> That is one long sentence!


lol, never noticed that, but as long its a Hunting forum it doesnt really matter! :beer: still had a great time, not only shooting down birds. Good to see the dog work and seeing my sister in laws sister!!!!! :wink:



> Much better by Pembina/Neche!


Yeah ok :roll:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There are birds but there is a ton of posted land.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Quackkills9,

I am from Ellendale. Do you have family down there???

SSSSSHHHHHH, remember there are hardly any birds down there. :wink:

Pembina however is loaded with birds.


----------

